# White top burl



## MPeach (Oct 15, 2012)

Australian whit top burl hollow form. 13" x 6 1/2" turned less than 1/4"


----------



## brown down (Oct 15, 2012)

:wacko1::wacko1: wow that is beautiful


----------



## TimR (Oct 15, 2012)

Really like this!
Would like to see another front on shot and other side shot if possible. You did a great job keeping the natural fuzzy stuff in tact, not easy to do. I can tell or at least suspect this piece was nearly all hand sanded. 
How was the WTB to turn, anyway?


----------



## BarbS (Oct 15, 2012)

What a pattern! Beautiful work. Did you stabilize that as you turned it?


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2012)

That's cool! I love pieces that highlight the natural voids and defects in a piece of wood... You've done a fabulous job with that here!


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 15, 2012)

i bet there was plenty of butt clenching moments in that turn!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful job on a beautiful piece of wood !
Scott


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow well done.


----------



## phinds (Oct 16, 2012)

GOOD GRIEF !!!

You're a much braver man than I am, to do that turning. Great that it turned out so beautiful


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 16, 2012)

super nice peice there duck


----------

